# My vape experience



## DotDubb (27/3/17)

Hi fellow vapers. 

I'm new to the vape community and I'm really loving every second of it. 

I was a smoker for a good 20 years and never wanted to stop, but lately got my mindset right to get off the stickies and after some research, I bought a kit off the forum. 

Received my kit last week Thursday, and been vaping it for the last 4 days. I did have 2 smokes on day 1 on 1 on day 2,coming from around 10 stickies a day when I don't kuier with the mates(that ends up to at least 20 a day) 

I was stupid in the sense that I tried to stop smoking on a weekend that we have one massive get together with around 30 mates. But I survived it and I'm super proud of myself. 

Wifey smokes at least 20 a day, but she at least loves to vape with me and I bought her a kit over the weekend. 

So far she cut down on the stickies, down to 7 a day so far. Really I pressed with her as she really enjoys smoking and decided all this on her own. 

Here is some pics of our kits and some of our flavours. 



























Next up, to learn how to make my own coils.

I started on my Joyetech Ultimo tank, with the 0.5ohm ceramic coil, was very happy with that. 
Changed to my cloud beast tank now on the V8 Q4 coil, what a tank! Gave wife the Joyetech tank and now we both are very happy! 

I'm very interested in a dripper and sqounker setup, that will be my next purchase when I'm ready to get an extra kit. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## kev mac (28/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> Hi fellow vapers.
> 
> I'm new to the vape community and I'm really loving every second of it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations,don't worry soon you will be down to zero smokes. I smoked for 47yrs. over a pack a day and after a few weeks I didn't want to smoke at all.It will happen to you also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Great to read @DotDubb !

You guys have amassed quite a collection in such a short time!

If you want to start rebuilding you can try on the Ultimo, you just have to pick up a spare RBA deck, but it is actually a nice easy deck to build on, and pretty forgiving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/17)

Congratulations to you both.
As they say: Just relax and enjoy the ride. Don't worry if it takes you a couple of weeks to stop smoking, it's already a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

Welcome and congrats @DotDubb 
You are doing great
Enjoy the journey and take it slow - no rush
Quitting the stinkies will happen at some point
Focus on the flavours and on finding ones you absolutely love!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/17)

Way to go you two! Happy vaping.


----------



## Anneries (28/3/17)

Welcome to the forum. And congrats on the decision to stop smoking.
It is always easier if you do it with someone else. 
Just a tip, don't worry if you have a day where you have one more stinky. Eventually you wont be able to stomach it. 
Enjoy. And keep on sharing your progress. 
Congrats again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/3/17)

Welcome to the family brother.
Congrats on cutting down, remember it's not a race, it's a 30+ year marathon. 

That's some nice kit you got, good choices there. 
Enjoy every single puff.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (28/3/17)

@DotDubb Hey some of that looks familiar  hehe 

Welcome bud, good to see you're enjoying it so much already! 
Also, that's a decent juice collection so far!


----------



## Pindyman (28/3/17)

Congrats to you and your wifey buddy @DotDubb FYI Paulies Coffee Cake is liquid crack...you will crave another bottle very soon lol


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Congratulations,don't worry soon you will be down to zero smokes. I smoked for 47yrs. over a pack a day and after a few weeks I didn't want to smoke at all.It will happen to you also.


Thanks @kev mac
Funny thing is, everybody smokes around me and it doesn't bother me at all. Day 3 smoke free so far. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Great to read @DotDubb !
> 
> You guys have amassed quite a collection in such a short time!
> 
> If you want to start rebuilding you can try on the Ultimo, you just have to pick up a spare RBA deck, but it is actually a nice easy deck to build on, and pretty forgiving!



Thanks @Stosta 

Yeah, I can see how addictive it can get. But I'm happy with everything we have purchased so far. 

Great, I'll be on the lookout for a RBA deck, I'm looking forward to try my own coils. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations to you both.
> As they say: Just relax and enjoy the ride. Don't worry if it takes you a couple of weeks to stop smoking, it's already a win!


Thanks @SAVaper

I definitely stooped smoking, really don't want that in my life anymore. My wifey is down from a good 20 stickies a day to only 7 a day now so far. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome and congrats @DotDubb
> You are doing great
> Enjoy the journey and take it slow - no rush
> Quitting the stinkies will happen at some point
> Focus on the flavours and on finding ones you absolutely love!!


Thanks @Silver 

That's really the fun part, all the awesome juices out there. I got a lot of flavours in my kit I bought from @Cave Johnson, plus I did a lot of ready on your juice reviews in the forum which made it so easy for me to buy some more juices. I have not find a bad juice yet, all thanks to you guys on ecigssa! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Andre said:


> Way to go you two! Happy vaping.


Thanks @Andre 

I have a ton of people interested in vaping now. I stay in Lydenburg Mpumalanga, and go to Nelspruit often which is 100km away from me. There is no vape ships around but at least it's easy to order online. 

Think I must consider getting so good started packs and juices to help out all my mates. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Welcome to the forum. And congrats on the decision to stop smoking.
> It is always easier if you do it with someone else.
> Just a tip, don't worry if you have a day where you have one more stinky. Eventually you wont be able to stomach it.
> Enjoy. And keep on sharing your progress.
> Congrats again.



Thanks @Anneries 

So true, I extremely happy that my wife got hooked on vaping aswell. Weird thing, my brother stopped smoking 3 years ago, he also bought a kit now with 0mg nic so that he can Vale with me. 

He says that since he stopped smoking, it's still hectic for him to not smoke when he has a few drinks with his mates. So know he is sorted with his vape kit. 

I think his kit is a Ijust aio 






He didn't listen to me, I told him to get something with more functions. He is already looking for a new kit as he is a flavour chaser. 

Nothing wrong with his kit, but he tried mine and off course mine tastes better. Lol


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> Thanks @Stosta
> 
> Yeah, I can see how addictive it can get. But I'm happy with everything we have purchased so far.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Vape King!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-mg-rta-head-for-ultimo.html


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome to the family brother.
> Congrats on cutting down, remember it's not a race, it's a 30+ year marathon.
> 
> That's some nice kit you got, good choices there.
> ...



Thanks @GerritVisagie 

I feel so welcome with my new family, you guys are such an awesome bunch! 

The nice thing with wifey getting a kit as well, it means I have a backup kit close by. Plus her rxmini can be plugged into the laptop or whatever and still be able to vape. I was clever when I bought it for her  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Cave Johnson said:


> @DotDubb Hey some of that looks familiar  hehe
> 
> Welcome bud, good to see you're enjoying it so much already!
> Also, that's a decent juice collection so far!


Thanks again @Cave Johnson 

You were such a great help and gave me such great service and advise, I'll be forever greatful and will definitely recommend you as a great seller. 

I got a set of LG chocolates so now I always have a spare set of charged batteries. 

I chain vape a bit, around 600puffs a day, bit I can see its going down as the days past. 

I'm really loving the cloud beast tank, bit I also can't fault the ultimo tank. 

I need some advice on how to build my coil for the cloud beast with all the stuff you gave me with my kit, any suggestions are welcome. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Pindyman said:


> Congrats to you and your wifey buddy @DotDubb FYI Paulies Coffee Cake is liquid crack...you will crave another bottle very soon lol


Thanks @Pindyman 

Like I said earlier, I was reading a lot of all the great reviews on this forum, so I knew what I wanted to try. The Paulies coffee cake is such a winner, definitely one of my favourites. I bought 2 bottles, one 3mg and one 6mg. The 6mg helps me through he morning when I need my stickies the most. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb (28/3/17)

Stosta said:


> I got mine from Vape King!
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-mg-rta-head-for-ultimo.html


Great, will get it from them and add some more juices to try. 

Thanks for the link. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (28/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> Thanks again @Cave Johnson
> 
> You were such a great help and gave me such great service and advise, I'll be forever greatful and will definitely recommend you as a great seller.
> 
> ...



Haha 600! You're becoming one of as very quickly.

Start off with a simple build.
Use the kanthal wire and do a 3mm compacted coil per side, maybe about 6-8 wraps per coil.

There's many videos you can watch that'll show you how to wick the coils so you don't get leaking, flooding etc.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DotDubb (30/3/17)

So, to continue on my story.
Yesterday(day 4 of smoke being smoke free) was the hardest for me. I was in a terrible mood and just like like hitting somebody in the face. I have my own hardware/buildware/plumbing/sanware/tiles and mosaics retail shop and decided to let all my staff know that I'm suffering and they must handle all the customers and reps for me.
So what i did was I fetched my race car, which is streetlegal and decided to give her a oil change and keep myself busy. It did help, but damn I was temperamental yesterday.

Today I'm 100% though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> So, to continue on my story.
> Yesterday(day 4 of smoke being smoke free) was the hardest for me. I was in a terrible mood and just like like hitting somebody in the face. I have my own hardware/buildware/plumbing/sanware/tiles and mosaics retail shop and decided to let all my staff know that I'm suffering and they must handle all the customers and reps for me.
> So what i did was I fetched my race car, which is streetlegal and decided to give her a oil change and keep myself busy. It did help, but damn I was temperamental yesterday.
> 
> Today I'm 100% though.


Day-by-day buddy!

For me a large part of quitting was the fear of the thought that I would never have a cig again, made me feel like I was losing out in some way, but really you know you don't want it, and after a week or two that fear start to disappear exponentially with each vape.

Keep it up, and keep milestones in mind. End of day five is big! One week is epic, and two weeks unbelievable. After that point the weeks begin to fly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> So, to continue on my story.
> Yesterday(day 4 of smoke being smoke free) was the hardest for me. I was in a terrible mood and just like like hitting somebody in the face. I have my own hardware/buildware/plumbing/sanware/tiles and mosaics retail shop and decided to let all my staff know that I'm suffering and they must handle all the customers and reps for me.
> So what i did was I fetched my race car, which is streetlegal and decided to give her a oil change and keep myself busy. It did help, but damn I was temperamental yesterday.
> 
> Today I'm 100% though.



So tyre smoke then 

I see you username and Avi and can't help think your 'race car' is also a dub.
How's about some details


----------



## DotDubb (30/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Day-by-day buddy!
> 
> For me a large part of quitting was the fear of the thought that I would never have a cig again, made me feel like I was losing out in some way, but really you know you don't want it, and after a week or two that fear start to disappear exponentially with each vape.
> 
> Keep it up, and keep milestones in mind. End of day five is big! One week is epic, and two weeks unbelievable. After that point the weeks begin to fly!



I think what makes it worse is that all my staff smokes. I still do not want to touch a smoke, but it feels like I'm missing something the whole time.
My brother sent my a link to a fiddle thing. It's something you put in your hands and can do tricks with it, it's on a bearing or something. Maybe I must look into it more.


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> I think what makes it worse is that all my staff smokes. I still do not want to touch a smoke, but it feels like I'm missing something the whole time.
> My brother sent my a link to a fiddle thing. It's something you put in your hands and can do tricks with it, it's on a bearing or something. Maybe I must look into it more.


A spinner?

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/3d-printed

Never tried them, but if it works then why not!!!


----------



## DotDubb (30/3/17)

Cave Johnson said:


> So tyre smoke then
> 
> I see you username and Avi and can't help think your 'race car' is also a dub.
> How's about some details



Yes for sure, I have a closed off road where I usually test my car, had some fun to just vent a bit.

Oh yes, I'm a Volkswagen guy through and through.

Built a few toys in the past. From old school golf mk1 2doors to the newer turbo GTI's.
But from having them all in many different stages of performance, I went back to normally aspirated.
I wanted a sleeper, so I bought a 2007 velociti. I sent it in for a detail and some dent removal and changed all the modded lights and stuff to OEM stock standard.
Fitted Koni coilovers and did a front brake updrade.
Interior wise I fitted seats from a Polo Vivo GT(same as the polo gti 9n3)
16v Golf mk2 steering wheel
Key from golf mk2 16v
Polo gti pedals
The motor is where it's all at...
Tdi crank
84mm pop up pistons(13.2-1 compression ratio - 2100cc)
16v head, full stage 3 treatment from Sarel at 8v performance
Catcam titanium retainers
200lb Kent springs
276 11.8mm lift Vanderlinde intake cam
288 11.8mm lift vanderlinde exhaust cam
45mm Individual throttle bodies
VW motorsport branch
63mm exhaust
Dicktator managament
Short ration gearbox(shortned 2nd,3rd,4th) with uprated diff bolts and shimmed diff
Running on 100LL avgas

Seventy Four Four garage in Benoni built the golf and 8V Performance built the motor.

A real fun toy, great for drags, track and gymkhana

There is always a golf faster than you.lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DotDubb (30/3/17)

Stosta said:


> A spinner?
> 
> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/3d-printed
> 
> Never tried them, but if it works then why not!!!



Yes, that thing. I'm sure it can help me, but having my mod in my hands also helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (30/3/17)

DotDubb said:


> Yes for sure, I have a closed off road where I usually test my car, had some fun to just vent a bit.
> 
> Oh yes, I'm a Volkswagen guy through and through.
> 
> ...




 :drool: NIIIICE!!!!
I love me a good aspirated engine! Those golfs are always fantastic to drive when they modded the way your is.

Be warned, I will soon PM you looking for some advice on my car  Also want to keep it on the down low and push a little bit of fun power


----------



## Pozzi (2/4/17)

@DotDubb it's been around two months for me now, not a single smoke, and last night I decided to try one, just to see if it was what I remember...

I had two drags and I felt physically ill! I am amazed that a cigarette tastes so Kak!!! I can't believe I smoked for so long now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DotDubb (5/4/17)

Pozzi said:


> @DotDubb it's been around two months for me now, not a single smoke, and last night I decided to try one, just to see if it was what I remember...
> 
> I had two drags and I felt physically ill! I am amazed that a cigarette tastes so Kak!!! I can't believe I smoked for so long now...
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. 

I've been off stickies for 10 days and 10 hours, I have an app on my phone. Everybody smokes around me and it really doesn't bother me at all. 

I had 2x challenges recently, first was on Sunday. Wifey had my spare tank and was away the weekend. My only coil I had decided to fall apart on Sunday, so I had no device to vape. Thisb2as on my Smok TFV8 cloud beast tank, I was tempted to try to build coils as I do have titanium and nickle 200 wire, bit I'm not confident enough to try it. 

2nd time was last night. I have an extra set of batteries with me as a spare, bit for some reason forget them at home. Went out drinking a few beers with mates after work and my batteries died at around 4 in the afternoon, with no spares with me. Stayed out till round 9 and still didn't have a smoke even though I didn't have my vape, plus I'm drinking with other smokers. 

Super proud of myself! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DotDubb (5/4/17)

Cave Johnson said:


> :drool: NIIIICE!!!!
> I love me a good aspirated engine! Those golfs are always fantastic to drive when they modded the way your is.
> 
> Be warned, I will soon PM you looking for some advice on my car  Also want to keep it on the down low and push a little bit of fun power


Sorry for the late reply. 

Sure, no problem. I'll gladly assist. I'll come show you my golf and take you for a spin when I'm in your area again. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Sure, no problem. I'll gladly assist. I'll come show you my golf and take you for a spin when I'm in your area again.
> 
> ...



That's great! I'll be waiting  Mad vw fanatic here too 
Coolio, will PM you soon.


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I've been off stickies for 10 days and 10 hours, I have an app on my phone. Everybody smokes around me and it really doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the willpower @DotDubb!


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I've been off stickies for 10 days and 10 hours, I have an app on my phone. Everybody smokes around me and it really doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> ...




Well done bro!
Sidenote: I did put some 28g kanthal in one of the boxes, can't remember which one lol.


----------



## DotDubb (6/4/17)

Cave Johnson said:


> Well done bro!
> Sidenote: I did put some 28g kanthal in one of the boxes, can't remember which one lol.


Oh, is that what it is. Thanks buddy, will give that a go. I'm finally ready to start to build my own coils. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DotDubb (6/4/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the willpower @DotDubb!


Thanks @Silver, I know now that I'm really finally off smoking. 

Damn I'm loving the vape life, but damn it's costly. Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Thanks @Silver, I know now that I'm really finally off smoking.
> 
> Damn I'm loving the vape life, but damn it's costly. Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Great feeling to be off smoking! 
Keep it up

As for the cost, I hear you - but it _can _settle once you find your "groove", your preferred setups and a few winner juices for your taste


----------



## KB_314 (6/4/17)

Well done @DotDubb - was cool reading this thread for the first time and seeing the starts of someones vape journey unfold.
It's a lot of fun and the community (as you've already seen) is awesome. 
I've been logging into the forum just about every day for almost two-and-a-half years now, and in that time have seen some truly amazing, selfless, tear-jerking acts of kindness and support (and a couple of cat-fights too  but fam & friends bicker). 
Looking forward to many more posts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DotDubb (12/4/17)

Thanks @Silver 
I'm sure I'll find my groove soon enough, at this stage I just want to try everything until I've found it.  

Thanks @KB_314 
I just love this forum, everybody is so helpful! 


So, today I am 17days stinky free, feeling great. I have not even taken 1x drag of a smoke. 

I've got around 7 of my mates into vaping, and 2x have completely stopped smoking. 

Thanks to @ettienedj for collecting a parcel for me by vape club and posting it to me with a big bottle of Crown Royale, can't wait to try your own juices! 

Thanks also to @Amir for my new tanks, I bought the limitless plus rdta and the ud goliath v2 from him plus some extras. Received it all today. 

I've tried a few builds on my Smok TFV8 cloud beast tank, but getting a lot of spit back. Not happy with this tank and will swop for something else, I do have a post in the trade section. 

I bought another Joyetech ultimo tank, plus a rba for it. Built a stainless coil coming in at 0.49ohm and it works soooo good! Glad I'm starting to get my coil builds better now. 
Super excited to start a build on my new limitless rdta tank tonight. 


Here is some pics of my recent purchases.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

DotDubb said:


> Thanks @Silver
> I'm sure I'll find my groove soon enough, at this stage I just want to try everything until I've found it.
> 
> Thanks @KB_314
> ...



You're most welcome sir. Stay strong... Don't give in to the stinkies


----------



## Silver (12/4/17)

Great to see @DotDubb 
Wishing you well on all the new gear
Fannnntastic!


PS - Let us know what you think of the juices


----------



## AndreH (16/5/17)

DotDubb said:


> Hi fellow vapers.
> 
> I'm new to the vape community and I'm really loving every second of it.
> 
> ...



Be very proud of what you have accomplished! One vape at a time and youll soon find yourself off it completely. Congrats


----------



## DotDubb (27/9/17)

Hi there guys. Think it's time I update this thread. 

I have been stinky free for 185days! 

I got so many friends into vaping and off the stinkies. 

My gear grew a lot, this is not a cheap hobby, but it's a hobby I do enjoy a lot! 

This is what myself and wifey got:
Mods:
Minikin v2 
Tesla 120w steampunk 
Wismec mini rx 
Boxer squonker mech clone 
Billet box clone 
Geek vape tsunami tube mech 
Smok hprive (my first mod) 

Tanks:
Tsunami rda 
Clone rda that came with the boxer 
Kylin v2 
2x Joyetech ultimo rta 
Smok cloud beast 
Medusa rdta 
Limitless plus rdta 
Wismec mini rx tank rta 

I've bought sooo much juice, I just can't stop. I love having variety. 
My adv is xxx 3mg, I also like ruthless jungle fever. I'm a fruit lover. 
Wifey loves Vm4 and Havana nights. 

Wifey wants a snow wolf mini in tiffany blue, then she will be happy. I still want a vgod elite mech mod, and a proper squonker, then I'll be happy. I like the fact that we have a lot of mods and tanks, with different juice in each, and you can just grab one and vape on it and change as you feel like. 

I browse on the forum alot, still love to learn as much as I can. You guys a such a friendly bunch! I missed vapecon, I'm supper pissed that I could not make it. But I'll be there at the next one. 

Some pics..








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

Noce to see you again @DotDubb 

Congrats on the 185 days! Marvellous!

I hear you about buying loads of juice and wanting more variety. We have such great local juice mixologists on our doorstep! I agree with your wife on Havana Nightz. Super juice!

Sorry you missed VapeCon. it was mega epic. Next time...

Enjoy and let us know how it goes


----------



## DotDubb (27/9/17)

Thanks @Silver 

I love that feeling when I get a bunch of new juice, it's great to find something that is really tasty. I agree with the local market, our local juice really is amazing. I can't even name all the ones I like, there is too many! 

Our cupboard is stocked atleast.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Hi bud

Congrats on giving up the stinkies and converting some of your friends and family to vaping.

Glad to see you still dubbing!!!


----------



## DotDubb (29/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Hi bud
> 
> Congrats on giving up the stinkies and converting some of your friends and family to vaping.
> 
> Glad to see you still dubbing!!!


Thanks @Lawrence A 

Yes im still playing with the vw's, it's in my blood. Lol 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

DotDubb said:


> I agree with the local market, our local juice really is amazing


Couldnt agree more! 
Well done on your vaping journey and achievements.. Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

